# Sprick-Trommler noch immer in Betrieb



## rainthanner (8. Okt. 2007)

Hallo, 

ganz knapp ein Jahr ist mein Sprick-Trommler nun am Laufen und ich möchte es nicht versäumen, einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht in den Foren abzugeben, wo heftig über das Teil diskutiert worden ist. 

Also viel Spaß:


Was hatte ich bisher schon alles als Vorabscheidung (mechanische Vorfilterung): 
Angefangen hat es mit der traditionellen Bürstenkammer und wöchentlicher Reinigung. 
Um diese zu entlasten baute ich einen 2m³-Vortex davor. Die Bürstenkammer musste trotzdem noch fast wöchentlich gereinigt werden. Dann kam der Spaltfilter und dieser brachte wirklich eine Reinigungsentlastung. Keine Bürsten mussten mehr abgespritzt werden. Hier musste man nur noch einmal täglich mit der Klobürste das Spaltsieb abbürsten und die Bürsten konnten letztlich ganz entsorgt werden. An diese Stelle kam ein Patronenfilter und es war für zwei Jahre eine akzeptable Filterung. 

Aber man wird ja im Alter etwas fauler und so stand ich im Herbst 2006 vor folgendem Problem: 
- Eine neue Vorfilterung muss her – 
Grund war wie erwähnt die Faulheit und der schon etwas nervig-tägliche Einsatz einer Klobürste, weil das Wasser sonst den einfacheren Weg des Überlaufs im Spaltfilter nahm. 


So grübelte ich lange über den Einbau einer Siebfilterpatrone (Sifi) in meinen alten Vortex, der seit dem Umbau auf Spaltfilter als Pumpenkammer diente. 
Was sprach dagegen: 
Erste Sifi-Besitzer klagten über 
- sich zusetzende Siebe, 
- blockierende, oder bereits verschlissene Drehköpfe, 
- dauerhafte Stromkosten durch stärkere Spülpumpen. 
- Maschenweite 200µm war mir zu grob – hatte doch der Spaltfilter schon 150µm

Die Alternative nannte sich Trommelfilter, aber der Preis welcher in den gängigen Foren genannt wurde, war eine Dimension zu hoch für mein schmales Teich-Sparschweinchen. 
Andererseits konnte man beim Trommelfilter die Vorteile nicht wegdiskutieren und die Technik leuchtete sogar mir ein. 
Zeitgleich zu meinem Gegrübel stellte die Firma Sprick einen Trommelfilter mit dem Namen TRi vor. Preislich war dieser gar nicht all zu weit von der großen Sifi entfernt. 

Nach langem Überlegen war ich dann so ziemlich einer der ersten, die den neuen TRi vom Sprick kauften und einbauten. Genau den, welchen man kurz nach Veröffentlichung schon mal gerne schlecht geredet hatte. Die Lieferung folgte bereits zwei Wochen nach der Bestellung.
Zugegeben: Der TRi1 hatte seine kleinen Kinderkrankheiten und manchmal war etwas handwerkliches Geschick gefragt. 
So manches was man zu verbessern wusste, hat Heinrich zeitgleich in die Produktion einfließen lassen und teilweise bei mir vor Ort (Entfernung einfach 400km) kostenfrei nachgerüstet. 
So auch das letzte Update – eine absolut neue Trommeltechnik. 
Spricks neue Trommel verzichtet neuerdings auf ein Stützsieb und so setzt sich der TRi von den anderen Herstellern ab. 
Bei allen, die ich bisher sah, war immer das gleiche Problem: 
Schmutz wie Blätter, oder auch Fadenalgen (ich habe seit dem Trommler seltsamerweise keine Fadenalgen mehr) setzen sich zwischen Stützmaterial und Feinsieb ab. Dieses Problem wird bei manchen Herstellern totgeschwiegen, weil man ja schließlich eine Menge Geld für den "Topfilter" kassiert. 

Kurz nachdem ich den Trommler eingebaut hatte, kamen nicht wenig fremde Leute, die ihn gerne mal "nur sehen" wollten. Ich hätte Eintritt verlangen sollen. ...Und das mitten im Winter mit Filterabdeckung runter und Filterabdeckung wieder rauf. Einige kamen, knipsten ihre Bilder, um das Teil dann nachbauen zu können. Solche Menschen habe ich etwas unhöflich rausgeworfen und sie waren, oder sind noch heute angesäuert. Andere aber waren überzeugt, dass dies die Filterung der Zukunft sei und bestellten ebenfalls den TRi. 
Und soweit ich gehört und gesehen habe – sind sie zufrieden? 
- Und wie die zufrieden sind. PROST MAHLZEIT NACH PASSAU, wo Fische in einem Traumwässerchen paddeln, dass einem der Mundwinkel heftiger tropft als meinem Boxerrüden. 
Oben schon kurz angesprochen, muss ich eines noch mal extra herausstellen: 
Noch nie ist mir ein Service entgegengebracht worden, der vergleichbar wäre mit dem was bei Sprick als "normal" bezeichnet wird.

Betrieb im Winter: 
Unter 15°C Wassertemperatur mache ich ein grobes 125µm Sieb drauf, weil sich der anfallende Schmutz wegen Teichabdeckung und Minimalfütterung drastisch minimiert. 
Außerdem spüle ich mit Frischwasser und dieses ist im Winter natürlich sehr kalt. So würde ich auf der einen Seite den Teich heizen und auf der anderen Seite kaltes Leitungswasser eintragen. Demnach ist es besser die Spülintervalle bedingt durch das gröbere Sieb zu vergrößern. Ich glaub allerdings, das macht außer mir auch niemand. Weil ich bin total bluna.
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre: Auf eine Spülpumpe umzurüsten. 


Klein ist der TRi: 
Also das Loch, wo der TF eingeschäumt ist misst gerade mal 70x60cm. 






Netto und somit tatsächlich laufen *bei mir* 20000l/h durch und der Teich hat einen Wasserinhalt von 44000l. 


*Übrigens fällt mir da gleich noch was anderes ein:* 
Wegen fehlender Lager im Sprick-Trommler kann ich mich noch gut an einige Aufstände von Personen erinnern, die den Filter noch nie an einem Teich in Betrieb gesehen hatten. Alles nur Blabla. 
Die alte Trommel lief bei mir nun etwa 10 Monate und der Ausbau war DIE Gelegenheit sich mal die Abnutzung der "fehlenden Lager" näher anzusehen. 
Bis auf ein paar kleinere Kratzer sind keine wirklichen Abnutzungen zu erkennen. Wenn ich die Kratzer zeitlich hochrechne, halten die "nicht vorhandenen" Lager noch sehr, sehr lange. 
Auf jeden Fall länger, als jeder von mir bisher gelaufene Vorfilter. 


An dieser Stelle noch mal Danke nach Bad Kreuznach.


Gruß Rainer Thanner


----------



## Jürgen-V (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Sprick-Trommler ein Jahr in Betrieb*

hallo rainer
toller beitrag von einem erfahreren mietglied.
ich denke dass so mancher sich dazu gedanken macht 
ich teile deine meinung auf jeden fall dass es eine lohnende anschaffung auf dauer ist.
gruß jürgen


----------



## Digicat (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Sprick-Trommler ein Jahr in Betrieb*

Servus Rainer

Danke  , ein wunderbarer Erfahrungsbericht  

Habe aber noch eine Frage: 





> Betrieb im Winter:
> Unter 15°C Wassertemperatur mache ich ein grobes 125µm Sieb drauf, weil sich der anfallende Schmutz wegen Teichabdeckung und Minimalfütterung drastisch minimiert.


Kann man das Filtersieb sehr einfach tauschen  



> Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre: Auf eine Spülpumpe umzurüsten.


Dacht die Spülpumpe ist dabei  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## rainthanner (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Sprick-Trommler ein Jahr in Betrieb*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Habe aber noch eine Frage:
> Kann man das Filtersieb sehr einfach tauschen
> 
> 
> Dacht die Spülpumpe ist dabei



sind zwar zwei Fragen, aber egal: 
Das Sieb ist in 5min getauscht und z.B. selbst für meine Gattin kein Problem. 

Spülpumpe ist nicht dabei, aber ich bevorzuge eh das frische Leitungswasser weil: Mindestens die Hälfte des Spülwassers prallt vom 40er Sieb ab und landet demnach nicht in der Schmutzrinne. Sehe ich auch am Teichüberlauf, da der Teich seit dem Trommelbetrieb stets auf max Wasserstand steht. Ich musste seit einem Jahr auch kein einziges Mal Wasser nachfüllen. 
Und ich schäme mich nun nicht: Ich habe seitdem auch keinen einzigen WW mehr gemacht.


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Digicat (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Sprick-Trommler ein Jahr in Betrieb*

Servus Rainer

Danke für die schnelle Antwort  

zum Filtersieb wechsel: das ist ja spitze, wenn das so leicht geht
zur Spülpumpe: also die kann mam sich Sparen

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## rainthanner (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Sprick-Trommler ein Jahr in Betrieb*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> zur Spülpumpe: also die kann mam sich Sparen



Sparen kann man da nicht wirklich, denn ein wirklich gutes und geräuschfreies Magnetventil kostet auch ein paar Euros. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Dodi (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Sprick-Trommler ein Jahr in Betrieb*

Hi Rainer!

Toller Bericht - danke dafür! 

Wer einen solchen Trommler im Einsatz haben möchte, sollte aber am besten einen Zugang zur Kanalisation haben, damit das Spülwasser gleich "entsorgt" wird, oder?

Schade, dass diese Vor-Filter immer noch recht teuer sind...


----------



## Digicat (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Sprick-Trommler ein Jahr in Betrieb*

Servus Rainer, Servus Dodi

@ Rainer: da hast auch wieder recht

@ Dodi: Anschluß an den Kanal hätte ich bei mir sowieso vorgesehen, aber Danke für den Tipp  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Jürgen-V (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Sprick-Trommler ein Jahr in Betrieb*

hallo helmut
du kannst dir nur die pumpe sparen wenn du genug truck auf deiner wasserleitung hast. ich denke um die 4 bar sollten es schon sein.
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Digicat (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Sprick-Trommler ein Jahr in Betrieb*

Servus Jürgen

Da habe ich 6 bar drauf  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Thorsten (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Sprick-Trommler ein Jahr in Betrieb*

Moin Rainer,

1 Bericht, toll gemacht!


----------



## Sam (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Sprick-Trommler ein Jahr in Betrieb*

Hallo Reiner
Hast du keine Angst das Dir der Filter einfriert oder die Spühleitung.
Schaltest du die Spühlung aus bei - Temperaturen.
Gruß Sam


----------



## rainthanner (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Sprick-Trommler ein Jahr in Betrieb*

Hallo Sam, 

der Teich läuft von Oktober bis weit ins Frühjahr auf mindestens 12°C und mit halber Pumpleistung. Außerdem ist der Teich abgedeckt und erhält somit nur sehr wenig Schmutzeintrag von aussen. Die Spülvorgänge finden nur noch selten statt und die Frischwasserleitung ist gut verpackt. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (4. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Sprick-Trommler ein Jahr in Betrieb*

*____________________________________________________________________________*


*So - wollte nur hier einen dicken Strich ziehen. *

Weil ja wieder ein Jahr vorbei ist und der Rest kommt einen Beitrag weiter.


----------



## rainthanner (4. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Sprick-Trommler noch immer in Betrieb*

Hallo, 

diesmal an die Technikfreunde. 

Den Titel des Beitrags habe ich mal eben umgeschrieben. 
Ursprünglich stand da: 
Sprick-Trommler ein Jahr in Betrieb. 

Das stimmt nicht mehr, weil es jetzt schon zwei Jahre sind.  


















Diesmal fällt der Beitrag kurz und knapp aus: 
Volle zwei Jahre ist mein Sprick TRi-1 Trommler nun am Laufen und er tut dies noch immer *ohne Probleme*. 

Fehlende Lager und was man ihm sonst noch prophezeit hat sind auch nach zwei Jahren kein Thema. 


Keine Ahnung - vielleicht bin ich einfach gut zu ihm und der Trommler dankt es mir mit seiner Funktion.  


Gruß Rainer Thanner


----------



## Jürgen B. (4. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Sprick-Trommler noch immer in Betrieb*

Hallo Rainer,

Gratuliere!
Jetzt muss ich glaub ich doch mal bei dir vorbeischeuen und mir das Teil in Betrieb ansehen.
Wollte dich ja eigentlich letztes Jahr schon mal besuchen, hat sich aber bis jetzt nicht ergeben.

Vielleicht klappts ja doch noch, falls dein Angebot von damals noch steht.

Schöne Grüße 
Jürgen


----------



## koimen (5. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Sprick-Trommler noch immer in Betrieb*

Hallo Miteinander

Bin unabhängig vom Teichforum auch auf die Trommler als beste Vorfilterung gekommen.....da kann fast nichts mehr in "Lösung" gehen.
Waren aber zuerst nur die, wo ums vielfache teurer sind!!!

Als ich dann auf den Sprick_Trommler gestossen bin musste ich sagen, warum soviel mehr bezahlen. Habe Erfahrungsberichte etc. dazugenommen und nun bin ich soweit, dass ich wirklich den Sprick als bestes Preis&Leistungverhältnis sehe.

Auf eine Zwischenlösung mit Sifi...etc. gehe ich gar nicht mehr ein....der Sprick muss her.

Ich denke da mache ich für meinen Teich für Jahre etwas sehr effizientes. Mehr Zeit die Fische zu betrachten anstelle reinigen.... kriege bessere Phosphatwerte bzw. die Fadenalgen werden sicher reduziert etc.


----------



## Jürgen-V (6. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Sprick-Trommler noch immer in Betrieb*

hi kari


> Als ich dann auf den Sprick_Trommler gestossen bin musste ich sagen, warum soviel mehr bezahlen. Habe Erfahrungsberichte etc. dazugenommen und nun bin ich soweit, dass ich wirklich den Sprick als bestes Preis&Leistungverhältnis sehe.



da kann ich dir nur gratulieren. 

ich war schon mal bei sprick und habe die schon in live gesehen.

kann ich dir auch nur empfehlen (ohne werbung für ihn zu machen).

außerdem hast du beim heinrich immer einen ansprechpartner, der sich für dir  zeit nimmt und gerne hilft wenns mal klemmen sollte.


----------



## rainthanner (6. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Sprick-Trommler noch immer in Betrieb*

Hallo, 

ein aktuelles Bild noch: 




 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## fbschroeder (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Sprick-Trommler noch immer in Betrieb*

Hallöchen aus dem hohen Norden,
was mich einmal interessieren würde:
mit wieviel Flow arbeitst Du?
Der TRi 1 lässt doch "nur" 30 m³ durch (siehe HP Sprick). Reicht das bei Deinem Teich und dem Besatz?
Gruß
Schroedi


----------



## rainthanner (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Sprick-Trommler noch immer in Betrieb*



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Netto und somit tatsächlich laufen *bei mir* 20000l/h durch und der Teich hat einen Wasserinhalt von 44000l.


 

30m³/h schafft der 1er niemals bei einer Siebdichte von 40µm.


----------



## rainthanner (16. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Sprick-Trommler noch immer in Betrieb*

Erneut ein kurzes Hallo, 


Den Titel des Beitrags hatte ich ja letztes Jahr schon umgeschrieben. 
Ursprünglich stand da: 
Sprick-Trommler ein Jahr in Betrieb. 



> Das stimmt nicht mehr, weil es jetzt schon zwei Jahre sind.


 
Nein - stimmt auch nicht. Weil es jetzt schon drei Jahre sind. 

Der Trommler läuft noch immer. 
Eine nagelneue Reservetrommel liegt inzwischen im Keller, falls mal was wäre. 


Das wollte ich nur kurz mitteilen. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Digicat (17. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Sprick-Trommler noch immer in Betrieb*

Servus Rainer

Danke für deine Erfahrungen 

Freut mich das dein Trommler so gut läuft .... 

Mußtest du öfters das Siebgewebe reinigen, wegen Biofilm ... Intervall  und wenn, mit welchen "Mittelchen" ...


----------



## rainthanner (17. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Sprick-Trommler noch immer in Betrieb*

Hallo Helmut, 

ich reinige etwa alle 6-8 Wochen mit dem Hochdruckreiniger. Draufhalten und spülen lassen. 

Nächstes Jahr werde ich ihn komplett auseinandernehmen und alle Verschleißteile erneuern. Außer ich komme wieder nicht dazu. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Digicat (17. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Sprick-Trommler noch immer in Betrieb*

Servus Rainer

Nur HDR .... ohne jegliche Hilfsmittel (Zitronensäure, etc. ) ... 

In diversen Koi-Foren geht ohne diese garnix ..... Übertreibung ... 

Welche Verschleißteile wären denn das ... Lager, Sieb, Antriebsriemen, Magnetventil ... 

Wie bist du mit dem Spülverhalten zufrieden ... Intervall  ...

Würdest immer noch dazu tendieren, den nächst Größeren zu nehmen (TRI 2) oder reicht der TRI 1 bei deinem Teichvolumen 

Sorry das ich so massiv danach frage ... aber bei mir steht im Frühjahr der Kauf an ... und du hast mir, um die Spülintervalle zu verlängern, zum TRI 2 geraten ... kannst den Rat noch immer bestätigen ....


----------



## Annett (17. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Sprick-Trommler noch immer in Betrieb*

Hallo Helmut.

Bin zwar nicht Rainer, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass die Intensität der Reinigung auch von den Wasserwerten (Härte=Kalk) und Biofilmstärke abhängt. 
Es ist eben nicht jeder Teich, jedes Futter, jedes Wasser + jeder Besatz gleich.


----------



## Digicat (17. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Sprick-Trommler noch immer in Betrieb*

Servus Annett

Naja ... Die schreiben so als würde es egal wie stark das Sieb verschmutzt ist, auf keinen Fall nur mit einem HDR zu reinigen geht.

Ich denke, da wird auf "Teufel komm raus" übertrieben ... 

Aber man muß letzt endlich selbst die Erfahrungen machen ...


----------



## rainthanner (18. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Sprick-Trommler noch immer in Betrieb*

Hallo Helmut, 

bin bisher mit dem HDR gut klargekommen. Die Geschichte mit der Salzsäure oder Wasserstoffperoxyd habe ich auch ausprobiert. Funktioniert gut und hat dem Gewebe nicht geschadet. Aber ich hatte immer irgendwo die Finger dran. Resultat war abgestorbene Haut an den Fingerkuppen. 

Ich werde 2010 die Trommel tauschen und das Rohr auf dem sie läuft. Außerdem hat der Hersteller einen neuen, ganz anderen Antriebsriemen beigepackt. Auch diesen tausche ich mit. 
Die neue Trommel macht wieder einen sehr, sehr guten Eindruck. 

Trotzallem würde ich für meine 44m³ nächstes Mal den TRi2 kaufen und überlege auch diesbezüglich. 
Ich fahre den TRi1 mit einem Nettodurchfluss von 20m³h absolut an seiner (Dauer)-Belastbarkeitsgrenze bei 43µm. 
Mehr würde ich dem TRi1 nicht zumuten. Vielleicht läuft er darum bei so brav. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Digicat (18. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Sprick-Trommler noch immer in Betrieb*

Servus Rainer

Danke ....


----------

